# How to find a company's tax registration number?



## STEINER (28 Nov 2013)

Apart from asking the company, is there a way to get a company's tax registration number/VAT from other sources? I don't have any documents from them and it is not on their website just their CRO number.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Nov 2013)

Why would you want a random company's tax registration number? 

If they invoice you, the VAT number will be on the invoice.

If you are invoicing them, and they are VAT exempt, then they have to provide you with evidence to that effect. 

Brendan


----------



## STEINER (28 Nov 2013)

No worries.  I mislaid ( or rather, the wife did) a number.  I had to ring them again.


----------

